# Synchron Harp - A harp unlike any you've heard before!



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

92 GB of samples, up to 8 velocities, each string sampled in each pedal position, repetitions, custom player with pedal simulation, and of course the trademark multi-mic recordings of our Synchron Series...
The technical details of this virtual instrument are impressive - but you will not care about any of these as soon as you trigger the first notes and hear the magical sound this instrument will add to your productions!





We sampled a Lyon & Healy Style 30 Concert Grand harp, performed by our Synchron Stage Orchestra harpist Tina Žerdin, with as much passion and attention to detail as humanly possible.
As with all our Synchron Stage recordings, this one comes with multiple mics for endless possibilities to create your unique sound - or use one of the many included mixer presets to start with.
And of course we had to go the extra mile and create a custom Synchron Harp Player, so you can perform sophisticated and complex harp pieces, even with average keyboard skills.
Before you ask: Yes, you can set the pedals in a way to tune two strings to the same enharmonic note, and you will always get different samples for each string!
Create your own pedalings or use the many scales provided by the player. And of course you can simply enable the chromatic mode if you don’t want to think about scales and pedaling and just play the harp like a keyboard.

Get your license for this angelic instrument during the intro sale for just:
- Standard: € 145 (regular € 195)
- Full Library: € 255 (regular € 345)






HARP - Vienna Symphonic Library


A Lyon & Healy Style 30 Concert Grand harp placed in the large hall of Synchron Stage Vienna with a dedicated player software. In Chromatic Mode the harp is played like any other keyed instrument. In Pedal Mode the software recreates the pedaling mechanism and the scale possibilities of a real harp.




www.vsl.co.at






And, don't forget the Voucher Sale, save up to 25% on top!
Our Synchron Woodwinds intro sale is also still running 

----


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 15, 2021)

Awesome! VSL is knocking it out of the park


----------



## smellypants (Dec 15, 2021)

OMG, VSL has killed it this year 😮


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes! Thank you VSL!!!! ❤️


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 15, 2021)

Man my vouchers aren't going to last very long !


----------



## DJiLAND (Dec 15, 2021)

The time has come.


----------



## ptram (Dec 15, 2021)

@Ben , is the RoomMix included with the Standard library?

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

ptram said:


> @Ben , is the RoomMix included with the Standard library?
> 
> Paolo


Yes, as usual with the Standard Library you will get RoomMix, Main, Main-C, Mid and Close, and Full adds Surround High, High-Surround mic positions.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 15, 2021)

What on earth is going on over at VSL with all these libraries coming out one right after the other! This sounds fantastic. And it's a Lyon and Healy, which I love. Great release


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2021)

Wow! A few additions to SW (contrabass clarinet, runs), sordino SSP/ESS and sordino SB and I'm complete. Of course Legato Slurred would be great for SSP 

Buying more vouchers as we speak


----------



## Evans (Dec 15, 2021)

Okay, so, a post I made about hoping a Synchron Harp would come out in 2022 was pretty dumb.


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 15, 2021)

Wow, BF is coming and coming!!!))))))


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2021)

So what's coming next week - muted Synchron Brass, iLok conversion, Apple Silicon players? You've set the bar really high now @Ben


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

khollister said:


> So what's coming next week - muted Synchron Brass, iLok conversion, Apple Silicon players? You've set the bar really high now @Ben


Well, that's enough releases for this year for us 

We'll need some recharging after all these releases; but don't worry, of course we are already working on the next things!


----------



## smellypants (Dec 15, 2021)

Ben said:


> Well, that's enough releases for this year for us
> 
> We'll need some recharging after all these releases; but don't worry, of course we are already working on the next things!


Please tell me if a Synchron Concert Guitar is likely or not in your opinion 🙏


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 15, 2021)

_"Harp the Herold angels sing...

Glory to the new born library!" _


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 15, 2021)

Ordered the harp and more vouchers


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 15, 2021)

Kudos to all those producing the videos (especially those with Paul). Top notch productions!


----------



## Frederick (Dec 15, 2021)

Got a few more vouchers and bought the Harp. 

I think it's not only VSL that needs some time to recover after all these great new releases. (For me it was Synchron Woodwinds, Synchron Percussion Bundle and the Harp in the span of about one week!)

Edit: I forgot the most important thing to mention: First impression of this new player is FANTASTIC! Just like with the percussion: It's easily the best in my collection and I suspect in the market.


----------



## ptram (Dec 15, 2021)

Frederick said:


> I think it's not only VSL that needs some time to recover after all these great new releases.


I managed to stay in the planned budget, this year.

Then, came December.

Paolo


----------



## DarkShinryu (Dec 15, 2021)

Ok VSL is trying to make me go broke lol.


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 15, 2021)

Great library as usual, I am just wondering if the Synchronized Harps version is also going to come out soon or not, I have been waiting for the Synchronized Harps for quite a while...

Blessings,

Max


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 15, 2021)

DarkShinryu said:


> Ok VSL is trying to make me go broke lol.


Trying?


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 15, 2021)

Maximvs said:


> Great library as usual, I am just wondering if the Synchronized Harps version is also going to come out soon or not, I have been waiting for the Synchronized Harps for quite a while...
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> Max


I kind of assumed they are done doing Synchron-ized libraries. I hope to be wrong as I'd love for them to Synchron-ize the saxophones. That's the only thing I have in the VI player.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 15, 2021)

90 gigs for a harp? ouch


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> 90 gigs for a harp? ouch


Yes! Crazy, I know, but it's so beautiful detailed. You will only fully appreciate it when plying it yourself!


----------



## smellypants (Dec 15, 2021)

He will not respond to me 😭


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 15, 2021)

smellypants said:


> He will not respond to me 😭


VSL pretty much never talks about future products/release plans (aside from that MIR 3D is being worked on).


----------



## smellypants (Dec 15, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> VSL pretty much never talks about future products/release plans (aside from that MIR 3D is being worked on).


True true 🥺


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 15, 2021)

I know i` kept asking for a Synchron Harp, but I wasn't expecting this....Oh Boy....

The player looks sensational......


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 15, 2021)

@Ben you guys must have worked your butts off this year!


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

Well, yes. But I think it was worth it!


----------



## ptram (Dec 15, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I kind of assumed they are done doing Synchron-ized libraries. I hope to be wrong


I too hope they will complete Synchroniz-ing everything. The old libraries are all but deprived of use. And having them in the new player would make using them a lot easier and versatile.

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Dec 15, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> 90 gigs for a harp? ouch


If you think this is too heavy, you have obviously not carried one to the second floor!

Paolo


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 15, 2021)

This post from last week. Clever Frederick!


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 15, 2021)

ptram said:


> I too hope they will complete Synchroniz-ing everything. The old libraries are all but deprived of use. And having them in the new player would make using them a lot easier and versatile.
> 
> Paolo


Agree 1000% would love to have all that stuff in the Synchron Player. Even better if they just made it so we could buy it all separately like the SYNCHRON-ized Single Woodwinds Package. There's a jazzy trumpet for example I'd love to have, not to mention euphonium, cornet etc.


----------



## ptram (Dec 15, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> There's a jazzy trumpet for example I'd love to have, not to mention euphonium, cornet etc.


Saxes and brass going through the Timbre Adjust, yum!

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Dec 15, 2021)

Just wondering how to interface the new harp with Dorico. Dorico can interpret harp scales depending on the written pedaling. So, it sends notes expecting the sample player to be tuned to the standard chromatic scale.

Since a harp can't be tuned chromatically, how will it be able to receive chromatic scale information from Dorico?

Paolo


----------



## khollister (Dec 15, 2021)

ptram said:


> Just wondering how to interface the new harp with Dorico. Dorico can interpret harp scales depending on the written pedaling. So, it sends notes expecting the sample player to be tuned to the standard chromatic scale.
> 
> Since a harp can't be tuned chromatically, how will it be able to receive chromatic scale information from Dorico?
> 
> Paolo


According to the walkthrough video, there is a chromatic mode that basically disables the pedal modes and turns it into a keyboard instrument.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 15, 2021)

I’m considering buying this library. Is VSL still using eLicenser, or iLok?

EDIT: Nevermind. They’re still using the eLicenser key. Given that Cubase and Dorico are phasing it out, I don’t want to install any more softwares that rely on it. I guess I’ll wait until the port to iLok is complete.


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

Jose7822 said:


> I’m considering buying this library. Is VSL still using eLicenser, or iLok?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. They’re still using the eLicenser key. Given that Cubase and Dorico are phasing it out, I don’t want to install any more softwares that rely on it. I guess I’ll wait until the port to iLok is complete.


Yes, we are still using eLicenser, but we'll transition to iLok soon.
You will get free replacement licenses as soon as the transition happened - so you getting the harp during this sale might still be a good option


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 15, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes, we are still using eLicenser, but we'll transition to iLok soon.
> You will get free replacement licenses as soon as the transition happened - so you getting the harp during this sale might still be a good option


You are tempting me 🤔. I guess I could use what I have for now. Can you say how soon this will happen? It’s ok if you can’t.


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

Jose7822 said:


> You are tempting me 🤔. I guess I could use what I have for now. Can you say how soon this will happen? It’s ok if you can’t.


Can't give you an ETA, other then "soon"


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 15, 2021)

Ben said:


> Well, that's enough releases for this year for us


And... _I'm spent!_


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 15, 2021)

Ben said:


> Can't give you an ETA, other then "soon"


Fair enough. Can’t blame me for trying though 😝.

Anyway, just bought it. Thanks for making me poorer still, lol. Jk…🙂.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 15, 2021)

ptram said:


> Saxes and brass going through the Timbre Adjust, yum!
> 
> Paolo


For that they'd probably have to do some (new) real Synchron Saxes! And hopefully they will be very daring, and treat Synchron with some light absorbtion when recording the saxes. A tad less ambience (but still the same size), is perfect for jazzy arrangements.


----------



## ptram (Dec 15, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> For that they'd probably have to do some (new) real Synchron Saxes!


In any case, the old brass and woodwinds can take advantage of Timbre Adjust, as seen in Dimension Brass and the old Woodwinds.

And they are already recorded with less ambience! 

Paolo


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 15, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I know i` kept asking for a Synchron Harp, but I wasn't expecting this....Oh Boy....
> 
> The player looks sensational......


Yep and now it’s released we can finally stop harping on about it.

(I apologise but I couldn’t help myself!)


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 15, 2021)

Don't need another harp, but the player looks beautiful! Maybe it's because I love the VI Player with it's similar blue colour scheme. Would really like to see a refurbished GUI with this design for the other main instruments. The “standard” Synchron Player looks like a toy, in my opinion.

I know it would be tricky with all the dimension trees. Maybe VSL will find a way to reduce key-switching even more and introduce more "performance" patches.


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

What a lovely composition by @Guy Bacos!
If not done yet, check it out:


----------



## RonOrchComp (Dec 15, 2021)

Sorry if I missed it, but are there pre-recorded glissandi?


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

RonOrchComp said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but are there pre-recorded glissandi?


No, but every feature you need to be able to perform realistic glissandi


----------



## clisma (Dec 15, 2021)

Ben said:


> No, but every feature you need to be able to perform realistic glissandi


Are recorded glissandi planned for an expansion by any chance?


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

clisma said:


> Are recorded glissandi planned for an expansion by any chance?


Sorry, I don't know


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2021)

Holy crap this is an awesome new library, love the Harp-centri GUI. 92GB is a lot of space I have to say...so I have to see about that..but likely will pick up...


----------



## Tralen (Dec 15, 2021)

Congratulations to VSL for this library. What I've seen so far is really, really impressive, and I get the feeling that it was thought out as a tribute to the real instrument.

(And congratulations to @Guy Bacos for that amazing piece)


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 15, 2021)

@Ben Any update on whether the _Synchron Bacos_ library will be released before end of year?

I must admit, the concept of every key triggering a different piece by Guy, with the emotion controlled by cc1, sounds really amazing!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 15, 2021)

Ben said:


> What a lovely composition by @Guy Bacos!


Thank you Ben!


----------



## holywilly (Dec 15, 2021)

@Ben any plan to publish the Cubase expression map for Synchron Harp?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 15, 2021)

What an awesome month this has been for VSL Libraries, Synchron Woodwinds, and now Synchron Harp. I didn't have much time to check the new Synchron Harp, but I know I will end up buying it. 

 

I wonder if we will have more VSL surprises before 2022 arrives ? 

My next big wish from VSL would surely be : Synchron Solo Strings release, hopefully during Q1-2022.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 15, 2021)

Ben said:


> What a lovely composition by @Guy Bacos!
> If not done yet, check it out:



What a way to cap off the year! If you haven't watched this video, do yourself a favour and take a few minutes out to experience the aural feast. It is delightful and mindblowing, especially with the possibilities with the new player. Well done VSL and BRAVO!! Guy.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 15, 2021)

This sounds incredible, and already I felt the original VSL Harp I and II were far and away the most versatile and realistic on the market. Just awaiting delivery of my coupon codes; this time I purchased them first instead of going directly to a library purchase as with the Woodwinds last week.

Such a nice surprise to also receive a dedicated harp player that is specific to the unique playing aspects of that instrument. I watched the video tutorial on the pedal mode and am excited to try it.

I have played celtic harp for decades by now, but have never learned to play the concert pedal harp.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What an awesome month this has been for VSL Libraries, Synchron Woodwinds, and now Synchron Harp. I didn't have much time to check the new Synchron Harp, but I know I will end up buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do say it's the "last release of the year", so I think our wallets are safe for now.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 15, 2021)

holywilly said:


> @Ben any plan to publish the Cubase expression map for Synchron Harp?


Ditto for Synchron WW expression maps too.


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 15, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> They do say it's the "last release of the year", so I think our wallets are safe for now.


Until they use their special move that's called Xmas Synchron Strings Pro Sale


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 15, 2021)

Now all I need is some time off from my ridiculous schedule to actually sit down and enjoy some of these wonderful products.

I have another couple of days of travel, and then I’m going into self imposed lockdown with a bottle of Jack Daniels, my gorgeous wife, and my composing rig (though not necessarily in that order…..)


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 16, 2021)

Now that the last instrument(Harp) is out, you're ready to announce the Synchron Orchestra Discovery/Core/Pro


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 16, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I kind of assumed they are done doing Synchron-ized libraries. I hope to be wrong as I'd love for them to Synchron-ize the saxophones. That's the only thing I have in the VI player.


I really hope your assumption is not correct... in fact I really hope VSL seriously consider synchronizing Harps, saxes and what else is there to port into the Synchron Player... after all is business for VSL and as you well know we still need to pay for the cross grade 

Cheers,

Max


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 16, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I kind of assumed they are done doing Synchron-ized libraries. I hope to be wrong as I'd love for them to Synchron-ize the saxophones. That's the only thing I have in the VI player.


I hold the same hope. Those VI saxes are fantastic (and also the only VSL samples I currently own).


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 16, 2021)

After all these years the original harps are still one of my main go to's thanks to the way the library is organized. I love the way Synchron harp sounds and is implemented but concerned about a possible CPU hit...8 velocities moving quickly up and down the keyboard. This was one of the tests I used to do when being a beta for VSL to look at CPU hits....


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 16, 2021)

No problem in Logic Pro.

.


----------



## Ben (Dec 16, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> After all these years the original harps are still one of my main go to's thanks to the way the library is organized. I love the way Synchron harp sounds and is implemented but concerned about a possible CPU hit...8 velocities moving quickly up and down the keyboard. This was one of the tests I used to do when being a beta for VSL to look at CPU hits....


Well, unlike with strings and winds, velocity layers on plucked articulations are not streamed at the same time, so you will not get an additional CPU hit because of these.
But the additional mics will be more taxing of course, but here you can decide how many mics you want to use at the same time.

Currently the only articulation of the Harp with crossfading is Bisbigliando, and this one has way less layers (I don't know the exact number). This articulation is on the quiet side by nature, so it would not make sense to have 8 velXF layers.

With all mics enabled you can expect to get ~500-800 voices while playing glissandos, still I have not experienced performance issues during testing (it will be a little more taxing compared to some other instruments of course)


----------



## Stevie (Dec 16, 2021)

Could anyone post a snippet with a very delicate playing? What I really miss with all of the harps out there is a very soft harp layer. And I somehow fear, it is the same for the VSL harp.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 16, 2021)

As someone who delivers in stereo stems, I am trying to justify the FULL version (seems like the Standard version has plenty of 'options' for this instrument. I get that surrounds can offer some 'warmth' when needed, but the additional initial cost and pressure it puts to add yet another SSD. :( Owners - are the extra few surrounds worth it (if you are a similar 'stereo only' on deliverables.)


----------



## Tralen (Dec 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I hold the same hope. Those VI saxes are fantastic (and also the only VSL samples I currently own).


Yup, and the VI Flugel and VI Bb Trumpet (EDIT: and the VI Alto Trombone!).


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 16, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> As someone who delivers in stereo stems, I am trying to justify the FULL version (seems like the Standard version has plenty of 'options' for this instrument. I get that surrounds can offer some 'warmth' when needed, but the additional initial cost and pressure it puts to add yet another SSD. :( Owners - are the extra few surrounds worth it (if you are a similar 'stereo only' on deliverables.)


I went with the Standard version for the same reasoning as yours. Plenty of mic options in the Standard version, and my setup is in stereo. I’m sure you can always upgrade down the line if your setup changes in the future.


----------



## smellypants (Dec 16, 2021)

I deliver in stereo and always buy the full versions... But I can't tell you whats worth it or not for you.


----------



## ptram (Dec 16, 2021)

Downloading. But there is no way to make eLicenser download my license :(

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Dec 16, 2021)

@Ben , a friendly request: when the eLicenser system will be abandoned, may I receive the remaining keys? You will no longer need them, but I will do a favor to the humankind, by filming myself smashing them one by one!

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Dec 16, 2021)

ptram said:


> Downloading. But there is no way to make eLicenser download my license :(
> 
> Paolo


Please contact our support if it still doesn't work after you finished downloading the library. They'll look into it.


----------



## Ben (Dec 16, 2021)

Stevie said:


> Could anyone post a snippet with a very delicate playing? What I really miss with all of the harps out there is a very soft harp layer. And I somehow fear, it is the same for the VSL harp.


Send / PM me a MIDI, or better Cubase file, of such a piece and I'll render it for you (cleaned up of CC please).


----------



## Ben (Dec 16, 2021)

Regarding Full vs Extendet: 
You can always upgrade for the price difference at any point (but you might miss the sale).

IMO ---
My personal recommendation: If you have to decide getting two libraries or the Full library, go with the Standard and get both, and decide later if you want to upgrade.
But there are a few exceptions, where I always recommend to go for the Full library, if possible:
All Synchron Pianos, Synchron Elite Strings, Synchron Brass.
IMO end ---


----------



## Ben (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## welltempered (Dec 16, 2021)

@Ben First of all, many thanks to you and the VSL team for the holiday cheer with Sy Harp AND Woodwinds! 
One thing I just noticed is that the Sound Variations autopopulation in Studio One appears to be off: All the regular and harmonic articulations are given as etouffer (dampened) - screenshot attached. Don't know if the implementation of Sound Variations is done by VSL or Studio One, but if you could kindly pass it along that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 16, 2021)

Jose7822 said:


> I went with the Standard version for the same reasoning as yours. Plenty of mic options in the Standard version, and my setup is in stereo. I’m sure you can always upgrade down the line if your setup changes in the future.


Thanks - I usually buy full versions BUT on this one - I think the additional mics will be lost on me.


----------



## Ben (Dec 16, 2021)

welltempered said:


> @Ben First of all, many thanks to you and the VSL team for the holiday cheer with Sy Harp AND Woodwinds!
> One thing I just noticed is that the Sound Variations autopopulation in Studio One appears to be off: All the regular and harmonic articulations are given as etouffer (dampened) - screenshot attached. Don't know if the implementation of Sound Variations is done by VSL or Studio One, but if you could kindly pass it along that would be much appreciated.


Oh, thanks for reporting.
We did not intend to have automtic SoundVariation working with this version of the player (maybe in a later update).
I'll forward this to the developers!


----------



## welltempered (Dec 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> Oh, thanks for reporting.
> We did not intend to have automtic SoundVariation working with this version of the player (maybe in a later update).
> I'll forward this to the developers!


Thanks Ben! Hope they get the Sound Variations mapping in there soon - we Studio One users have got very spoiled!


----------



## Ben (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Stevie (Dec 17, 2021)

Ben said:


> Send / PM me a MIDI, or better Cubase file, of such a piece and I'll render it for you (cleaned up of CC please).


Awesome, thank you, will do that ASAP!


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 17, 2021)

Thank you, thank you, Tina Zerdin!


----------



## ptram (Dec 17, 2021)

"… I don't expect the harp markings from a composer to be totally right…"

Luckily, not being really a composer I don't have to fell bashed as I feel…

(Thank you, Mrs. Zerdin, for being so frank with us!)

Paolo


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Dec 17, 2021)

Incredible harp. All my wishes in a Harp library came true.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 17, 2021)

Ben said:


> Send / PM me a MIDI, or better Cubase file, of such a piece and I'll render it for you (cleaned up of CC please).


Here you go. The BPM is 60 (sorry, MIDI file, I'm on REAPER).


----------



## DJiLAND (Dec 17, 2021)

Ben said:


>



This is one of the reasons I like VSL.
Educational tips are given to composers, such as the Academy page on the homepage or these videos.
I wish there were more videos like this for other instruments.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 17, 2021)

Maybe Tina has an answer for George?
View attachment George and the harp.mp4


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 17, 2021)

Ben said:


>








So this is the name of the new bundle


----------



## Erisno (Dec 18, 2021)

Stevie said:


> Here you go. The BPM is 60 (sorry, MIDI file, I'm on REAPER).


Hi Stevie,

This is the track you asked for. I was planning to make a mockup exactly of this track, but then we decided to go with the Nutcracker Cadenza and La La Land instead. (It doesn't use your midi track).

But as you can hear, the Synchron Harp is excellent also at lower dynamics.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 18, 2021)

Ben said:


>



I loved the piece she performed at the end, but I don’t think it’s possible to completely reproduce with this library. Is there any chance we might get a special FX library or add-on with soundboard tapping, pitch bending strings, playing with nails, weaving paper between the strings etc?


----------



## Dietz (Dec 18, 2021)

lgmcben said:


> So this is the name of the new bundle


Actually this is the name of the SSV's orchestra: 
-> https://www.synchronstage.com/en/orchestra


----------



## ptram (Dec 18, 2021)

lgmcben said:


> So this is the name of the new bundle


Well, that's the name of the resident orchestra at Synchron Stage. Since Vienna didn't have enough orchestras, VSL decided to build another one (specialized in film music production at Synchron Stage).

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Dec 18, 2021)

ptram said:


> Well, that's the name of the resident orchestra at Synchron Stage. Since Vienna didn't have enough orchestras, VSL decided to build another one (specialized in film music production at Synchron Stage).
> 
> Paolo


Well, we don't only sample instruments, but you might have heard that you can record your score in our stage 
Here a (probably) incomplete list of the scores recorded @ Synchron Stage: https://www.imdb.com/name/nm10306290/


----------



## ptram (Dec 18, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Is there any chance we might get a special FX library or add-on with soundboard tapping, pitch bending strings, playing with nails, weaving paper between the strings etc?








It is to be said that part of these techniques are already included in the VI harps.

Paolo


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 18, 2021)

ptram said:


> It is to be said that part of these techniques are already included in the VI harps.
> 
> Paolo


I have both of the older VI harps but it would be nice to get the special FX with the Synchron Stage sound with all the mic options. I can use MIR so it gets me there sort of, but not quite the same. Plus the new player of course.


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 18, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Actually this is the name of the SSV's orchestra:
> -> https://www.synchronstage.com/en/orchestra


Noooo~~~ my dream bundle.....


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 18, 2021)

Snatched it with Vouchers!)) Haven't tried it yet though..


----------



## smellypants (Dec 18, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I loved the piece she performed at the end, but I don’t think it’s possible to completely reproduce with this library. Is there any chance we might get a special FX library or add-on with soundboard tapping, pitch bending strings, playing with nails, weaving paper between the strings etc?


I pray VSL decides to do this!


----------



## JonS (Dec 19, 2021)

Synchron Harp is beautiful. The only thing I have not been able to figure out is if one can lower the volume or release dynamics when you release the sustain pedal while in damper mode, anyone know how please chime in.

Wish they add vibrato recordings to the solo Clarinet 1 in Synchron Woodwinds. I know this is not used in classical orchestra but is a lovely sound for clarinet solos and jazz clarinet.


----------



## Ben (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Noeticus (Dec 20, 2021)

Ben said:


>



Wow x wow = wowskies.

In my opinion, VSL is the best of the best, and now their Synchron Harp is the BEST harp.


----------



## Ben (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 23, 2021)

Tomorrow, I'll upload a video of the score with a link to a free download.


----------



## welltempered (Dec 23, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Tomorrow, I'll upload a video of the score with a link to a free download.


So much to learn from Guy’s screencasts. 

An example in just in the first few seconds: You can see him using enharmonics in Harp 1 (in adjacent strings F and E#) to create a louder, more plucked sound on the F and a softer sound on the E#. Creates a subtle and idiomatic variation where an ordinary mortal may have just repeated the initial F-E-F-D figure.

Guy: Thanks so much for sharing your magic, both as a composer and in the way you wield the libraries' power. Always keen to see more of what you do under the hood, for any VSL library!


----------



## smellypants (Dec 23, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Tomorrow, I'll upload a video of the score with a link to a free download.


Nice! Would you by any chance provide access to the midi files of your pieces... Would love to study those as well ☺️


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's the score on video. I'll arrange for a pdf score download as soon as possible.

Merry Christmas Everyone!! Ho! Ho! Ho!



Download score


----------



## smellypants (Dec 25, 2021)

@1.33min

Choir is next 😎


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 25, 2021)

Played with Synchron Harp yesterday - it's magical!


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 25, 2021)

smellypants said:


> @1.33min
> 
> Choir is next 😎



Whoaaaaat?! gotta watch it!))))


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 26, 2021)

Download link to the score of: "Arrangement for 2 harps of Carol of the Bells."

Download score


----------



## Flyo (Dec 26, 2021)

How is the best cheapest option for buy it?


----------



## smellypants (Dec 27, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Download link to the score of: "Arrangement for 2 harps of Carol of the Bells."
> 
> Download score


Thanks for including the midi file and extra goodies... Much appreciated!


----------



## smellypants (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 28, 2021)

smellypants said:


> Thanks for including the midi file and extra goodies... Much appreciated!


Yes, the MIDI file is downloadable.


----------



## Ben (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## yagoda (Dec 29, 2021)

Ben said:


> Hello. I like to Know how much ram i need to work with VSL ? I don t have yet. 32 ram IS enough ? Thanks


----------



## ManfredV (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi yagoda! We recommend 32 GB of RAM, but at least 16 GB. Here you find the full list of system requirements for the Synchron Harp:





HARP - Vienna Symphonic Library


A Lyon & Healy Style 30 Concert Grand harp placed in the large hall of Synchron Stage Vienna with a dedicated player software. In Chromatic Mode the harp is played like any other keyed instrument. In Pedal Mode the software recreates the pedaling mechanism and the scale possibilities of a real harp.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## yagoda (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks. It s good for me.


----------



## stargazer (Dec 30, 2021)

Is there some comparison of the sound with and without the mics from the full library available?


----------



## welltempered (Dec 30, 2021)

ManfredV said:


> Hi yagoda! We recommend 32 GB of RAM, but at least 16 GB. Here you find the full list of system requirements for the Synchron Harp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the Synchron Harp development - you've done a spectacular job!


----------



## markleake (Dec 30, 2021)

stargazer said:


> Is there some comparison of the sound with and without the mics from the full library available?


^ Yes, this. I have a similar question. Anyone want to volunteer their take on the mics please?

I want to know if the sound of the harp in the hall is helped a lot by the full library mics. Are they essential, or can you get close enough without them for it to not matter much in an orchestral mix.

The thing I notice in some of the demos is how fantastically spacial the sound is - in that it sounds amazing in the Synchron hall. Is that because of the extra mics, or does the mains mix and the tree mics give enough of that feeling of space without using the surround mics?


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 30, 2021)

markleake said:


> ^ Yes, this. I have a similar question. Anyone want to volunteer their take on the mics please?
> 
> I want to know if the sound of the harp in the hall is helped a lot by the full library mics. Are they essential, or can you get close enough without them for it to not matter much in an orchestral mix.
> 
> The thing I notice in some of the demos is how fantastically spacial the sound is - in that it sounds amazing in the Synchron hall. Is that because of the extra mics, or does the mains mix and the tree mics give enough of that feeling of space without using the surround mics?



Yes, Surround mics give this harp a lot of spatial information!


----------



## Ben (Jan 1, 2022)

If you did not get your license yet, make sure to check out the free 30 days demo license - available now, directly from the product page!





HARP - Vienna Symphonic Library


A Lyon & Healy Style 30 Concert Grand harp placed in the large hall of Synchron Stage Vienna with a dedicated player software. In Chromatic Mode the harp is played like any other keyed instrument. In Pedal Mode the software recreates the pedaling mechanism and the scale possibilities of a real harp.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Ben (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Pablocrespo (Aug 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> If you did not get your license yet, make sure to check out the free 30 days demo license - available now, directly from the product page!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ben, wanted to try the harp, is the demo license not available any more?
thanks!


----------



## Ben (Aug 12, 2022)

Pablocrespo said:


> Hi Ben, wanted to try the harp, is the demo license not available any more?
> thanks!


The free demo was available during the intro sale.
But: don't forget that you can return any product within 14 days if bought on our website.


----------

